# is taking laxatives 3 times a day too much?



## t7d3dek0fsk1 (May 21, 2004)

I need major help. I have IBS-C. I'm going to see my regular doctor today. I think I've developed some sort of domino effect with laxatives. I've been taking laxatives like milk of magnesia up to 3 times daily. I'm afraid to eat. I lose my voice because I can't get the gas out. I had surgery for acid reflux disease and now I can't even burp anything up. Is taking laxatives 3 times a day too much. What happens it backs up so much that I lose my voice and my sinuses run nonstop. I don't know what to do. I'm currently on an antidepressantcalled Remeron. I'm a very nervous person to start with. I try relaxing. I feel embarrased as I live with my parents and my aunt and I'm 30 years old. This is so debilitating. I feel like I'm on a merry go round and want to get off. I want a normal life, whatever that is. I don't see my gastro doctor until July 1st. I've had 3 colonoscopy's so far and it showed early stages of diverticulosis. I haven't had a barium enema and have no idea what my colon looks like. Basically, I can't get the gas out. The surgery I had prevents me from burping and the only time I do burp is when I take a laxative. I'm just so lost. I want to live some sort of life if I can.


----------



## Honeyjackets (Jun 15, 2004)

Really sorry to hear you are suffering. Don't give up there are loads of people here to help you.my partner has good success with painful gas build up and IBS-D which can cyle to IBS-C so then he takes Charcoal tablets - which absorb the gas. Also I rub his stomach in an anti clockwise motion pressing more on the bottom part of his tummy than the top to encourage the wind to move through the intestine....I found a massage therapist that did it to me once and it really helped. Also, don't drink any fizzy or gas drinks until you feel better - but if you are prone to collecting gas then don't drink at all. You probably know that already though. You could try Psyllium husks which is a fibre - but very mild fibre which might help to move things along. Plain hot water drinks might help you too.


----------



## t7d3dek0fsk1 (May 21, 2004)

I've taken the laxatives for a quite awhile now. I don't want to stop cold turkey. I need some advice on what to do.Tim D


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

When you see your doctor ask about Zelnorm. It is the only approved drug for IBS-C. It works for some of us, some not. I don't know why that is. It's worked for me pretty well although it took awhile to get used to. It is not perfect but I've been able to get off of herbal supplements. You should be honest with your doctor about your use of laxatives so that he/she can help you wean yourself off of them and preferably use something else. I also use magnesium 800-1000mg a day, Benefiber, and Citrucel caplets. But start 1 thing at a time and drink loads of water.Good luck. You're not alone with this aggravating disorder.


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

I also abused laxatives for most of my adult life. I have IBS-C with 24-7 gas. I finally went to the doctor for this about a year ago and first she had me wean my self off the laxatives for a month and then when I went back and told her it wasn't going very well she gave me the zelnorm. I could not beleive how well it works. Like Tiss said it is not perfect and some days I hate it,but I can tell you I haven't used any form of laxative since I have bee taking the zelnorm. Ask your doctor about zelnorm it might just work for you too. Also I might add that when I had colonoscopy last fall it showed that I had diverticulosis and the doctor just said to me" eat more fiber". Karen


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

You must somehow get off the laxatives. They act on your bowel by stimulating it thru agrevation. Eventually the bowel wall gets thicker like mine did,& becomes less sensitive so you need more & more laxatives to get results. Thru C. when I was a teenager I was taking Cascara twice a day then went onto Alophen pills. Get onto psyllium husks as H.G suggests,& drink Heaps of water all day. It is important to get this under control now before you do any more damage to yourself. The valve at the base of your aesophagu


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry ,it got sent by mistake. The valve at the base of your gullet can rupture thru all this pressure. I know, mine did, & that can lead to very bad reflux with inflamed esophagus. You need some thing to diminish all the inflammation in your system including your sinuses. Mangosteen Juice may be your answer as it worked for me. It is full of potent natural anti-inflamatories without side effects, & gently allows the bowel to return to normal. If FL stands for Florida it is reputed to have 2000 doctors there promoting Mangosteen Juice, but if you have trouble locating it ,you can Email us as I was so impressed we are now distributors. Check our websites out in PRODUCTS & WEBSITES section this B.B. It is imperative to the rest of your digestive system that you attend to this right away.


----------



## t7d3dek0fsk1 (May 21, 2004)

I tried noni juice and that didn't do anything. I'm very aware of so many scams out there. I don't who to believe anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure how a laxative allows you to burp.Are you only taking Milk of Magnesia. If so that is a fairly safe thing to take as it is only osmotic and does not mess with the muscles in the colon.Stimulatory laxatives, including the herbal ones (cascara, senna, aloe latex) are usually where the daily laxative thing causes problems.With milk of Magnesia the main concern is if your kidneys do not function right you can not get rid of the excess magnesium and that would muck up your blood chemistry/mess up heart rhythm.But milk of magnesia besides being a laxative is also an antacid...maybe it is that property that allows you to burp?? Thinking of the acid + Base releases gas sort of thing, so maybe it increases it enough that you can burp (like you need a big volume to be able to burp).I can't see how dumping everything out the other end helps with that. If taking baking soda or Tums also allows you to burp then it is that part of it, not the stools coming out the other end that is the help.Do things like Gas-X help at all?K.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

T7D3. I believe your are so wound up over your condition you are experiencing bowel & stomach spasms that are trapping gas & causing gastric reflux big time! You can keep taking M.of M for the rest of time ,but it is not getting to the cause of your illhealth, besides, correct me if I am wrong, but doesnt it contain aluminium like most of the chalky antacids? I too have tried Noni juice, & it didnt help me at all, & I have to be honest in saying that I sold Hawaian Noni for a very short period.I even bought a noni tree in a pot from Queensland, but it didnt survive the cold winter here even in a poly house.Quite frankly if I try a product on myself & get no relief ,what is the point of trying to sell it to others. I am one of those people who not only thrive on helping others, but I hate personal critism. As I said ,there are numerous doctors in Florida who promote Xango so there must be distributors. If you find one, take the juice, & start to feel the change in your health then thats enough reward for me. Personal financial gain is secondary to me. I say again do try Mangosteen juice, it is revolutionary in the world of nutritional supplements, & in the not too distant future will be fully recognised as such.


----------



## ohpoohey (Jun 18, 2004)

t7d...Laxatives are a stimulant and unfortunately your body eventually will become dependent on them. It is very important for you to stop taking them. I understand not wanting to stop cold turkey its a scary thing. However even if you could start weaning your self off today it would be a great start. Working with your docter there are also a lot of herbal supplements you can take to assist your body to have a bowel movement without harse stimulants. I am not saying the following will help you but it has helped me. Experimentation is the key. Currently I take 800mg of magnesium oxide a day. I also take 2-4 colace before bed. If gas is very painful I will take activated charcoal tabs but I have to increase my magnesium as it is constipating. In the past I have tried slippery elm, metamucil, and digestive enzymes. Although I would like to give you some concrete answers I am afraid all of our bodies are very different and it takes some time and experimentation to find what works best for you. This board has been an invaluble source of information over the years I hope you find answers and relief soon. Take care.


----------



## ohpoohey (Jun 18, 2004)

Gownowoften,Mangosteen juice sounds wonderful. Could you tell me how it allows the bowel to return to normal? Does it help alleviate the C? Do you take any other herbal remedies with it or just the Mangosteen juice? How wonderful for you that it has helped! Thank you for your response.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not all laxatives are stimulatory laxatives.There are osmotic ones (all they do is add water to the stool) and stimulatory laxatives which effect the muscles. Miralax a prescription osmotic laxative can be taken indefinietly without causing ANY of the addiction/dependance issues that things like senna can cause. There really isn't any difference between taking Magnesium supplements and taking Milk of Magnesia. Both are osmoticically pulling water into the stool. Same as stool softeners.If MOM is the only laxative being used, you could substitiute Magnesium supplements for the same laxative properties. But I think it is the antacid properites of the MOM that is helping with the burping, and if so other antacids should help.K.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Ohpoohey. Mangosteen contains a load of 41 xanthones, far beyond any other botanical known to man, + polysacharides, catechins, & other phytoceuticals. This potent brew makes for the strongest anti-inflammatory in nature. As most disease repair is hampered by on going inflammation, the Mangosteen is useful in allowing the inflamed bowel to heal ,with leaky gut syndrome aleviated, & far less intolerance to previously off limit foods.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Note that MOM it is theoretically possible to get too much magnesium. But not with Miralax or any of its big brother cousins, such as GoLytely. These drugs are the safest laxatives.


> quote: This potent brew makes for the strongest anti-inflammatory in nature.


I don't know how strong this stuff is, but it couldn't even approach corticosteroids, which are also natural.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

FLUX. Dont tell me you are promoting Cortisone & steroids for I.B.S. Please Dont!!!!!!You talk bulls--t. Homeopathy is definately not a hoax, & lactose in cows milk is intolerable to many peoples of this world.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteont tell me you are promoting Cortisone &steroids for I.B.S. Please Dont!!!!!!


If you are promoting this "Mangosteen", then wouldn't cortisone and steroids make just as much sense?


> quotemeopathy is definately not a hoax


Homeopathy is *definitely* a hoax.


> quote:, & lactose in cows milk is intolerable to many peoples of this world.


No, they can tolerate it; they just can't digest it.


----------



## hayleyj71 (Nov 19, 2003)

T7D3I am totally with kmottus!! I took a senna based laxative for 10 years, which is ofcourse a stimulant & I was so scared to come off it, since as I had tried it in the past & I had always ended up C, but when I was on it I was C & D, swinging back & forth & I would always wake with stomach cramps. I was refered by a doc to a product called Celevac (Methycellulose, not sure if I spelt it right.) Two things you need to know before you use it, it contains lactose so if you are lactose intolerant, its no good. The other is you need to take alot of water with it!I take three tablets in the morning, which you have to chew & then swallow 1/2 pint of water - I drink more. It makes the tablets swell into a smooth gel, therefore adding bulk.The reason for eating fibre is it add bulk right? To encourage the bowel to contract smoothly & therefore aid motility?I am really intolerant to fibre & so far after 6 weeks this has been fine, no reactions. I go atleast once a day, really normally. It has totally changed my life. As it is not a stimulant laxative if shouldn't send you to far the other way & cause D either!Please Please try these. They cost me ï¿½4 in England, so I guess they should be fairly cheap in the US too.Another really important thing is to try & relax - stress is thought to be a major factor in IBS. Try some gentle exercise - even a walk somewhere peaceful - you have to remember you will go & I know it's hard, it so easy to get obsessed with going. The tummy massage really seems to help - you could use a peppermint aromatherapy oil at the same time, its so soothing. A hot water bootle is also really good.And lots of liquids - the more natural the better - herbal teas, not Coca Cola etc.Hope this info helps, Feel better x


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Is Celevac the same thing as Citrucel here in the states?


----------



## hayleyj71 (Nov 19, 2003)

TissHi, I just had a quick look, yes its the same (methycellulose), but from what I can see you get it in a powdered form, which would be bliss, checking the tablets until they form a pulp is not great, but its a small price to pay!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Flux, I promote Mangosteen because if you live in Sth East Asia you can go & harvest it from a tree like they have been doing for thousands of years & using it medicinally. When did you last pluck your Cortisone ,& Steroid trees? DRONGO!!! Also Homeopathy may not have worked for you, but it certainly does for countless others, so why knock it.! When it comes to INTOLERANCE & DIGESTION, you are just playing with words at I.B.S ers expence. If you really want to impress people why dont you offer them something that may help their condition, or at least try some empathy.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

A Friendly Skeptic Looks at MangosteenBy Dr. Ralph MossA common feature of the way in which natural medicines such as mangosteen are promoted is the use of network marketing. This involves the retailing of products through the use of independent distributors. These distributors are then encouraged to build and manage their own sales force by recruiting, motivating, supplying, and training others to sell products. Compensation in such arrangements includes the distributor's own sales as well as a percentage of the sales of his or her entire "downline" (i.e., all those people signed up by an individual, who in turn go on to become salespeople). The term network marketing is virtually synonymous with the older but now somewhat disreputable term 'multi-level marketing' (MLM).Network marketing turns mere consumers into determined marketers who aggressively sell their product, often to their own friends, relatives and neighbors. The more people they can recruit into the growing network the more money they themselves make. A sophisticated marketing blitz, including books and pamphlets, seemingly objective newsletters, press releases and chattering websites, inflate the importance of a product, creating a buzz that only dies away when the huge supply of potential customers and salespeople is finally exhausted. Or when, as it has on occasion, the government finally steps in. But the essential requirement for a successful MLM operation of this sort is a kernel of promising-sounding scientific evidence, coupled with a credible and compelling story, a compliant doctor willing to underwrite the concept, and finally some patients (who may themselves be distributors) willing to testify that the product led to astounding cures.Aloe vera, colloidal minerals, gingko biloba and ginseng were all popularized in this way. But perhaps the most memorable example of a network marketing stampede is noni juice, a once totally obscure Polynesian fruit that became the basis of a huge industry. Tahitian Noni International, formerly called Morinda, last year claimed to have passed the two billion dollar sales mark! This is the sort of performance that makes get-rich-quick artists drool.The techniques of network marketing, honed through decades of trial and error, are now being used by a Utah-based company to position mangosteen as the latest "miracle cure" craze. The price of their XanGo mangosteen juice is currently $37 per bottle (or four for $100). You have to ask yourself: who on earth would pay that much for a bottle of fruit juice, no matter how delicious it might be? The reason the marketers can succeed in selling juice at this price is obvious: when people are suffering from medical conditions for which there does not appear to be much hope, or for which the orthodox medical recommendations are too toxic or expensive, they will actively seek alternatives. And then someone, oftentimes someone they trust, such as a friend or neighbor, convinces them to give some new product a try. Products such as mangosteen exploit humanity's understandable desire to discover simple and painless solutions to intractable problems.Now that the commercial ball is rolling an increasing number of mangosteen brands are reaching the market. But for the time being the market leader is XanGo (www.myxango.com). A visit to their website triggers an audio webcast from a very pleasant sounding young lady, who assures us that "by integrating the Internet, teamwork, and personal mentoring, MyXanGo.com provides you a vehicle to improve the areas of your life that are most important to you, and we do it for FREE."I listened in amazement to her polished spiel and the brazen intrusiveness of this message. I was particularly amused when she said, "You should know that this message is not about selling." Right. "It's not about false claims and outlandish statements." Sure. "It's about sharing facts to help you decide if now is the right time in your life to consider XanGo." Really.The rhetoric gets even more effusive. A March 2004 press release from one seller proclaims: "Mangosteen is now on an unstoppable march to conquer the world" (Goss 2004). Put this way it sounds rather ominousï¿½almost like a cross between Osama bin Laden and the Attack of the Killer Tomatoes. http://chetday.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

Aside from all the physical suggesions! Nurture your soul with music. Share with a friend. Go for walk (walking is a excellent way to rev up digestion) Be good to you. YANA!! You are not alone.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Because there has been so much negativity to my suggestion of trying a product, yes, one that I use & sell, I will only be promoting it on PRODUCTS & WEBSITES from now on unless there are direct questions about the product,(which I believe there will be in the future) or I need to defend myself from ridicule. HEALTH IS WEALTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Go-no-often,sorry if i made a joke at your name.I have tried "Xango".Fortunaly i didn't pay for it,unfortulany it make me worst.One once,bad tummy feeling.I still have the bottle in my fridge which i put on my belly when it's too hot down there.Yes it help,only as a "ice pack".







It may works for others...Lets see,it's a new product.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is others ingredients like grape juice inside,maybe that's them who make me worst...Mangosteen have been put in a concentrate juice for better convenience...


----------



## anutosh (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi all, and have not posted much but have a lot to say on the subject. I have been struggling with IBS C for almost 30 years (I am 45 now).I have spent over $50,000+ in my search for answers, seeing doctors, therapists, hypnotists, new age specialists, psychics, acupuncturists etc., and experimenting with every product, and approach under the sun to help my body get well. Everything was a quick fix. I was like a junkie trying to find a new hit. I had originally concluded that I would just be addicted to laxatives and or/colonics to clean my system out and avoid the pain etc. and just accept that my body was screwed up forever. I know the agony that many of you go through day to day. Believe me I do.In the last few months, after being a patient of Dr. David Dahlman, my constipation does not exist. He has worked independently with me to tailor a program (diet and supplements) that meets my unique situation. The big change for me was saying goodbye to ALL dairy. Being the nacho queen that I am, this was not easy at all until I started feeling the payoff of his plan. Over the years, I I had so many colonics and relied heavily on laxatives, my body forgot how to work on its own. Progress was slow initially, I was like a junkie going clean but I must say life is looking absolutely wonderful right now. Lazarus has risen. I have now dropped 30 lbs., I am off antidepressants in the last few months since February 2004. My self assessment of my health of my body on a scale of 1 to 10 was a 1 in January of this year. It is now a 6+. I am still working on killing some bad bacteria that are residing in me which causes some issues, but I am well on my way to being free of the prison I have been in for so many years. Believe me, I am grateful and am now experiencing freedom.


----------

